# Adding 3/8" drywall to veneer plaster Skylight shaft.



## edvb (11 mo ago)

I am reroofing a house and removing the two skylights in the living room. As you can see in the drawing I will be closing off the top of the skylight and adding insulation on top before the tear off starts.

I will be adding 3/8" drywall up to the bottom of the Fluorescent light opening about 34" high on the right side in the drawing.

I will have the exposed 3/8" edge of the drywall next to the bottom corner bead of the veneer plaster that I do not want to touch as I want as small width trim piece to cover that edge.

When cutting the drywall should I use the tapered edge or cut edge on the bottom of the side piece of drywall?

Would a 1/2" vinyl corner bead work best to cover the exposed edge and have it overlap the plaster edge by 1/8"? Or would it be better to cut the corner bead down to 1/2"?

The trim strip will either a white 1/2" PVC 90 degree angle trim or a 3/8" x 1" wide oak trim board nailed on from the bottom to cover the edge. Something like the picture below

The inside will be painted a satin white so it would be more cost effective just to add the 3/8" drywall than to try to redo the veneer plaster. The 2x4 LED panel would also fit better.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. The ceiling pitch is 3/12.


----------



## Plaster 101 (Sep 11, 2021)

edvb said:


> I am reroofing a house and removing the two skylights in the living room. As you can see in the drawing I will be closing off the top of the skylight and adding insulation on top before the tear off starts.
> 
> I will be adding 3/8" drywall up to the bottom of the Fluorescent light opening about 34" high on the right side in the drawing.
> 
> ...


Why not use a Veneer Plaster & skip any beads?


----------



## edvb (11 mo ago)

I need the extra 3/4" to have the LED panel fit properly in the opening.


----------

